# CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?



## ltdeta (19. Mai 2014)

*CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe als CPU Lüfter einen "Alpenföhn Broken 2" auf meinem "i4670K - 3,4Ghz"  sitzen.

HW-Info:
Meine CPU-Temperatur ist im Stresstest von Prime 28.x teilweise bei 77Grad.
CPU-VCore liegt bei 1,125 und die CPU ist nicht übertaktet!

Die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers sind dabei lauwarm, so das ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Wärmeableitung nicht richtig funktioniert 
Ich habe deshalb den CPU-Lüfter noch einmal abgebaut. (siehe Foto1,2  und 3).

Ist die Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste den korrekt (Kühlkörper wurde vorsichtig nach oben weggenommen 

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Intel4770K94 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Naja, Sieht so aus als ob er in der Mitte nicht richtig Aufliegt hast ihn auch fest angezogen?
Mein i7 4770k läuft auf 4Ghz mit 1,08 vcore mit max 55° C, 80° ca hatte ich mit dem Stock Fan


----------



## ltdeta (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Naja, der B2 hat eigentlich genau in der Flucht die Halterung des Kühlkörpers. Bild
Habe ihn damals so fest wie es ging angeschraubt.
So wie er neben dem Board liegt, habe ich ihn bei abnehmen um 180Grad nach rechts gekippt.


----------



## ScaniaMF (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Was sieht mann: Genau. in der mitte war die wärmeleitpaste nicht am Kühlkörper. Fataler fehler.
Denn die CPU ist in der mitte. Ich weiss nicht wie groß aktuelle CPUs sind, aber Core2Duo sind ca. 1x1CM groß.
Und der chip sitzt genau mittig. bei dir muss die hitze also über das cool-cap nach aussen und kann da erst abgenommen werden.

Was mich wundert: Du hast angeblich fest angezogen. idealerweise sind beide komponenten[kühler+cpu] so plan, dass er flach aufliegt. bei dir liegt er nur seitlich auf.
Iwie is das komisch-schau mal ob vill der kühler oder die CPU verbogen sind.

Ansonsten mittig nen klecks wärmeleitpaste[nachdem die alte weggemacht wurde] und wieder anschrauben-aber nicht so fest, dass das mainboard gleich verzieht 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Deine CPU ist verkratzt?
Das allein wird nicht der fehler sein aber auch bissl was an wärmeleitung kosten.

Wenn du ganz mutig bist, dann google mal nach CPU Planschleifen. Das könnte der weg zur lösung sein, ist aber etwas risikoreich wens schief geht.

Ansonsten noch viel erfolg!


----------



## ltdeta (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Ich hab jetzt alles sauber gemacht, Kratzer waren so nicht sichtbar. 
Cpu mit frischer WP Versehen, den kühlkörper neu aufgesetzt und beim festschrauben auf korrekte Position geachtet. 
Werde das MB einbauen und erneut testen.


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Ja dann viel Glück.
Sind die Befestigungsbügel am Mainoard auch richtig angezogen? Ist mir gerade so gekommen..


----------



## ScaniaMF (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Kann gut sein, dass das durchs licht das schlimmer ausgesehen hat.
habs auf dem foto gemeint zu sehen.
http://www.technic3d.com/thumbnails.../Alpenf_hn_Brocken_2_K_hler_-_Montage_003.JPG

Ansonsten hoff ich dass das hilft 

Ach noch was: Hast du auch im winter mal temp gemessen?
Weil die lezte woche war doch recht heiss. 30° warme luft, sonne auf schwarzes case. Da kanns gut sein, dass im gehäuse beims tarten 50-60° drinn sind, und bis die ganzen komponenten inc. case durch die luft gekühlt wird kanns dauern.
Nur so noch.

MFG


----------



## Stueppi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Einen Klecks in die Mitte kannst du bei dem Kühler nicht machen, in den Rillen zwischen den Heatpipes würde zu verloren gehen. Das kannst du nur bei Kühlern mit einer ebenen Flächen machen. 
Wenn du nur so dick aufgetragen hast wie in der Mitte ist das zu wenig WLP.


----------



## Lugior (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Das sieht irgendwie nach zu wenig WLP aus. Ich mach immer ein X über die CPU rüber und setz den Kühler auf, das klappt bei mir gut.
Als ich meinen Kühler mal zu fest drauf hatte wurde er auch zu heiß und war nur am Rand aufliegend.
Der Kühler muss gut fest aber nicht zu fest sitzen, eigentlich sollte man die Schrauben nicht ganz rein drehen können.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2014)

Die WLP soll nur kleine Unebenheiten ausgleichen, da brauch man so viel drauf machen.
Wenn du den Kühler und die CPU sauber hast dann mach mal die WLP so wie immer drauf.
Und dann drück mal mit leichtem Druck den Kühler auf die CPU. 
Kurz halten und gerade wieder hoch.
Dann solltest du sehen ob der Kühler gerade aufliegt.
Wenn es nicht der Fall ist, mal ein Lineal auf die Fläche legen und gegen Licht halten. 
Dann solltest du sehen ob die Fläche gerade ist.
Wenn ja, das gleiche mit der CPU machen.
Wenn die auch gerade ist, dann liegt der Kühler irgendwo auf oder wird nicht fest genug gespannt.


----------



## ScaniaMF (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Also ich will jezt auch nicht der große Spielverderber sein, aber JoM79 hat recht.
Die WLP sollte nur minimalste unebenheiten ausgleichen.
Idealerweise ist die fläche von CPU-kühlern 100%eben und glatt. Man sollte sich drinn spiegeln können.
Das problem ist eigtl der CPU-und den schleiffen und polieren manche leute plan, sodass er genauso glatt und eben ist.
Dann schrauben sie den Kühler ohne WLP auf, und haben maximale kühlleistung.

Oke, wenn der Kühler wie oben gesagt durch splate zwischen den heatpipes[die eigentlich ganrich da seinsollten]viel WLP schlucken, dann nimm mehr, aber zuviel bitte auchnicht.
Denn normale WLP isoliert! WLP leitet zwischen 4-10W/m*k, Kupfer hingegen ca. 400W/m*k. Also bis zum 100-Fachen.

Vill mal wie JoM79 sagt üben.

MFG


----------



## MaxNiceOne (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Hi zusammen,

mich würde das Ergebnis ebenso interessieren. Ich habe auch einen Brocken 2 auf einem Xeon E3 1240v3 (Kein OC) und im leerlauf ca 33/34 Grad. Bei Prime95 geht die Temperatur nach kurzer Zeit schon auf 72 Grad hoch. Scheint mir sehr hoch, vor allem da ja nichts hochgetaktet o.Ä. ist. Ich habe mir das System vor ein paar Tagen neu zusammengestellt...
Ich werde den Lüfter wohl nochmal abbauen und checken, ob der richtig gesessen hat, wie gleichmäßig die Wärmeleitpaste am Lüfter verteilt ist und ob er evtl. einfach zu fest angezogen war. Habe den nämlich schon relativ fest verschraubt. Vielleicht habe ich dadurch den selben negativen "beugenden" Effekt wie der Ersteller des Threads hier.

Viele Grüße, Max


----------



## ltdeta (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Ich jetzt alles wieder zusammengebaut. 
Temperaturwerte stammen vom Sensor-Dialog HWInfo64

Prime95 Dauerlauf  "torture Test"
- CPU Takt konstant 3,8Ghz 
- Temperatur Bereich 58 - 70 Grad
  Wobei bei nur bei manchen "Tests" die Temp sprunghaft auf 70Grad angestiegen ist.
  Bei den meisten "Tests" blieb die Temp bei ca. 60 Grad

Es handelt sich bei meinen angaben um Temp "Core-Max" (immer durch core2 verursacht). die durchschnittliche Temp aller 4 Cores war immer 3-4 Grad geringer.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2014)

ltdeta schrieb:


> Ich jetzt alles wieder zusammengebaut.
> Temperaturwerte stammen vom Sensor-Dialog HWInfo64
> 
> Prime95 Dauerlauf  "torture Test"
> ...



Welchen Test hast du laufen lassen?
Nimm den zweiten"In-place large FFTs" und lass den mal mindestens ne halbe Stunde laufen.
Dabei Coretemp laufen lassen.


----------



## ltdeta (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Nach 45mn. Prime95 "in-place lagre FFTs" liegt die max. Durchschnittstemperatur (HwInfo) bei 65Grad
Coretemp hatte ich vergessen....


----------



## rackcity (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

sieht ja schon ganz gut aus


----------



## DKdent (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falsch eingebaut?*

Genau deshalb haben die Kühler von Thermalright eine konvexe Auflagefläche, um nämlich Fertigungstoleranzen beim Kontakt zwischen Heatspreader und Die auszugleichen. Zudem haben diverse Tests gezeigt, dass das sog. HDT (Heatpipe Direct Touch) Prinzip nichts weiter als ein Marketing-Gag ist. Die Kühlleistung verschlechtert sich durch dieses Verfahren eher als das es optimiert wird.


----------

